# Compressor ideas



## RichieAkien (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi all, I have a 700ltr air tank and I'm trying to think of ways to fill with air. I know a road compressor would be ideal but their a bit out of the budget at the minute. I'm thinking of something stationery...what sort of pump would be suitable? And motor/engine maybe? I don't want to be buying new stuff either...just looking for ideas. Thanks all.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so what are you planning on running with the air?


----------



## RichieAkien (Jun 15, 2021)

Mostly air sander/spray gun...but ill have it for occasional sandblasting if needed. Its just I got the tank handy and it's a pity not to use it...plus my 200ltr compressor is acting up at the minute


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

700 liters??? That's 185 gallons!


----------



## RichieAkien (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

First, how much pressure is that tank rated for? Second, how long since it was properly tested for that pressure? That tank could become a fairly large bomb if it were to rupture at pressure.

Assume we're talking about standard compressor and tank pressures, say between 120 and 150 psi. A fairly large (and expensive) consumer grade compressor (maybe eight to ten horsepower and rated for 100% duty cycle) might deliver about 20 - 25 cfm max. A compressor that size would take at least a couple of hours to fill that tank. The far more common and affordable compressors are easily less than a third of this capacity, and would likely run all day trying to fill that volume, assuming they didn't burn up.


----------



## RichieAkien (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## RichieAkien (Jun 15, 2021)

Obviously you can't use a normal pump and motor!😂 I've seen one set up with a road compressor...I was thinking something more along the line of stationery pump and motor


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Tank hasn't been tested since 1984. I would not trust it until it passed a hydrostatic pressure test.

You're going to need a pretty serious (think expensive) "stationery pump and motor," or it will have to run all day just to fill it up.

What is a "road compressor?"


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea you are better off with an atlas copco or some sort of LARGE trailer air compressor for road construction
the ones we have in the fleet are JD diesel powered at 100 hp..
they are like they use for road construction concrete breakers..

the larger sand blasters consume lots of cfm....
if you are at the 175 cfm min and up compressors they work well for LARGE media and sand blasting..
we have a bicarb soda setup, and a setup for walnut hulls, as well as a setup for the good hd grit.
that soda blast setup is cool for cars and delicate parts...

and yes on having an older tank tested for re certification...
air tanks rust bad on the inside..
also look at the auto water drains for the tanks!
they rock for sure!


----------



## RichieAkien (Jun 15, 2021)

motormonkey said:


> Tank hasn't been tested since 1984. I would not trust it until it passed a hydrostatic pressure test.
> 
> You're going to need a pretty serious (think expensive) "stationery pump and motor," or it will have to run all day just to fill it up.
> 
> What is a "road compressor?"


A toe behind road compressor? Google it seen as ur online


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

see this auction
1995 Atlas Copco XAS90JD Mobile Air Compressor | eBay
Atlas Copco XAS90JD Mobile Air Compressor 
or
atlas copco air compressor 185 | eBay
atlas copco air compressor 185 
or 
this search
trailer air compressor | eBay


----------



## RichieAkien (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for reply..I'd do alot more spray painting than say blasting but I'd like to have the air there if need be? What I used to find a pain in the hole with the road compressor when I'd b spraying I'd have to run out, start it and let the tank fill up. I'll get it tested...wat pressure do they test the at??


----------

